# 44 mag ammo



## BJ4X4 (Dec 16, 2008)

I hunt with either a Ruger SBH 7 1/2" or a Redhawk 4", both in 44 Mag. I like heavy cast bullets, have used Buffalo Bore & Garrett ammo. Has anyone used anything else thats good, but cheaper? Someone told me about Reeds ammo, looks good, and less expensive too! Also, has anyone used Double Tap in 44 mag?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 16, 2008)

Before I started loading my own I used the Hornady XTPs.  They work great for deer and hogs.

I haven't seen a good "factory" hard cast loading other than what you mentioned.  You may want to consider a Semi Jacketed Soft point as well.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 16, 2008)

Hard cast bullets  may not be legal.

Just be aware of that.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 16, 2008)

Try Fiocci 240gr soft point.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 16, 2008)

In my 7 1/2" Ruger SBH been loading 180gr Hornady XTP with excellent results. 
Killed to 80 yards, expands perfect and stays intact.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 16, 2008)

I used to shoot the 250gr Gold Dot partitions with great accuracy.

Now I'm shooting 200gr Hornady XTP's with the same accuracy, just a little less muzzle flip.

Devastating on deer...


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for the comments, I also like the hornady xtp's for hollow points


----------



## firebiker (Dec 19, 2008)

*I use 240 grain Deer Stoppers, they are made by Georgia Arms and you can pick them up at any Gun show,  use them in my pistol and Rifle and swear by them.
*


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 19, 2008)

firebiker said:


> *I use 240 grain Deer Stoppers, they are made by Georgia Arms and you can pick them up at any Gun show,  use them in my pistol and Rifle and swear by them.
> *



Are these hardcast or hollowpoints? can I order them from somewhere, or are they only available at gun shows? Thanks!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 19, 2008)

You can order GA ammo from their website (IIRC).  But you would be better off getting it from the gunshow.  The entry fee to the show will probably be cheaper than the shipping.

Also, if you know somebody from over my way (Villa Rica) they could pick it up for you at the store and give it to you when you meet.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 21, 2008)

10-4, thanks for the info


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 22, 2008)

balvarik said:


> Twenty five ought six,
> I got this e-mail from the GA DNR!
> You sure weren't "Whistling Dixie"!
> 
> ...



Funny is they allow cast lead and round balls for Muzzlestuffers.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 23, 2008)

There was a time when if you wanted to hunt with a 357 it had to be a six inch or better gun. I bought my Ruger GP100 just that way. The next year the rules were changed to read any round delivering 500ft lbs at 50 yards I believe (may have been 100). There were only a couple 357 loads that were legal.

The lead ball and conicals used in a muzzle loader are pure lead (unless you cast your own differently). Most cast bullets are hard cast not pure lead.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 23, 2008)

tv_racin_fan said:


> There was a time when if you wanted to hunt with a 357 it had to be a six inch or better gun. I bought my Ruger GP100 just that way. The next year the rules were changed to read any round delivering 500ft lbs at 50 yards I believe (may have been 100). There were only a couple 357 loads that were legal.
> 
> The lead ball and conicals used in a muzzle loader are pure lead (unless you cast your own differently). Most cast bullets are hard cast not pure lead.



It was 500lb at 100yds up until a few years ago.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 23, 2008)

I do alot of hog hunting in other states, thats where I like to use hardcast, for deer here at home hollowpoints do the job.  Although I never did understand the reasoning behind the whole expanding bullet thing, hardcast bullets work ALOT better on hogs and bear because they usually penetrate completely through, breaking down anything in the way and leaving a good blood trail, if trailing is even necessary. Hollowpoints can expand and STOP inside an animal, maybe not causing enough damage to make a clean kill! I wish Ga would change that law, no harm that I know of by using a hardcast bullet. Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 23, 2008)

BJ4X4,

You are not wrong.  Hardcast bullets perform very well for all hunting applications.  It will punch right through them.  What I don't understand is that my .243 with Speer Grand Slams is perfectly legal, but my .44 with hardcast is not.  The .44 hardcast will leave a bigger wound channel than the .243.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 23, 2008)

Exactly my point! I too hunt with handguns only, and I'm just not comfortable trusting a hollowpoint to bring down a big hog or ?  It's taking  a chance that you'll lose that animal,  I like to stop 'em in their tracks. With a high powered rifle, you have more velocity and energy to get the job done, but with a revolver, you need all the help you can get. I shot a 250lb boar last yr using a jsp at approx 60-70 yds with iron sights, so shot placement wasn't exact, the bullet did not pass through, there was no blood trail, I was lucky I didn't lose it! I found it after it had run about 100 yds. It was hit in the ribs. I have taken similar shots using hardcast bullets and they dropped immediately!


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 23, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> Before I started loading my own I used the Hornady XTPs.  They work great for deer and hogs.
> 
> I haven't seen a good "factory" hard cast loading other than what you mentioned.  You may want to consider a Semi Jacketed Soft point as well.



So, what do you use now that you reload, and with the XTP's did you use 240's or 300's or ?


----------



## Jud (Dec 26, 2008)

Might try Winchester Ranger SXT in 44 mag.  Works good for me.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 27, 2008)

10-4, I'll check 'em out, thanks


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 27, 2008)

BJ4X4 said:


> So, what do you use now that you reload, and with the XTP's did you use 240's or 300's or ?



Sorry I didn't respond earlier.

I still use the Hornady 240 grain XTP bullets, I just custom load them instead of buying the factory loads.

With the XTPs I have never had a failure to pentrate or lost an animal at .44 mag velocities.


----------



## siberian1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ive heard that Barnes makes a mean bullett for handgun hunting


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 28, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> Sorry I didn't respond earlier.
> 
> I still use the Hornady 240 grain XTP bullets, I just custom load them instead of buying the factory loads.
> 
> With the XTPs I have never had a failure to pentrate or lost an animal at .44 mag velocities.



Thanks, I guess the powder charge that you can use in reloading is alot more efficient than what is used in factory loads, I really need to learn more about reloading.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Dec 28, 2008)

balvarik said:


> Federal Cartridge Premium CastCore®
> 
> 
> Premium CastCore® gives you a heavy weight, flat-nosed, hard cast-lead bullet that smashes through bone, without breaking apart.
> ...



Thanks for this info Mike, I've heard about cast core's but never tried 'em. Seems like everyone's using Hornady XTP's, must be a great load. I'm gonna check more into reloading. 

Thanks again everybody for the info and advice.


----------



## BJ4X4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow! what a savings. I spend about $18 for a box of 20 XTP's. After the initial cost of the equipment, it prob pays for itself. 
Thanks for the info Mike!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 27, 2009)

*hand loads*

I recently became slightly involvd in loading my own bullets. I have not even fired one that I loaded yet. Hard time gettin to the gun range. I did read the handloading charts that came with my loader. If ur looking to get maximum performance from a 44 mag cartridge u must use the light bullets 180 grain bullets allow you to use more powder and the muzzle velocity is tremendously increased. The avaliable energy posted at 50 yds is much higher using the 180 grain bullets with 26 grains of Alliance 2400. U are only supposed to load 21 grains with 240 grain bullets.

Just my 2cents worth based on what I read cuz I sure don't know nuttin bout reloading.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 10, 2009)

Good articles about reloading the 44 MAG

Heavy Weight Bullets In The .44 Magnum
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_12_47/ai_79586225/

Reloading the .44 Magnum
http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/44mag_081005/


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 11, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> Sorry I didn't respond earlier.
> 
> I still use the Hornady 240 grain XTP bullets, I just custom load them instead of buying the factory loads.
> 
> With the XTPs I have never had a failure to pentrate or lost an animal at .44 mag velocities.



I have 100 rounds of Mike's 240-grain XTP handloads that he gave me last year (Thanks again, Mike).  In my scoped Ruger Redhawk, I shot a 1.5" 3-shot group at 25 yards and was in the 6" Shoot-N-See circle at 75 yards from the bench last October.  I haven't had a shot at a deer yet, but I hope to bust one this year.

When I get around to loading some of my own, I've got a box of 200-grain XTP's that I intend to use.  I've killed deer with my handloaded rifle cartridges before, and I really want to kill some with my handloaded pistol cartridges as well.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 11, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> The avaliable energy posted at 50 yds is much higher using the 180 grain bullets with 26 grains of Alliance 2400. U are only supposed to load 21 grains with 240 grain bullets.



You will get a slightly flatter tragectory too with the lighter bullets.  I use 22 grains of Alliance 2400 with 240s and Winchester primers.  If the energy is higher with the 180s I might switch over.  This is good to know stuff.  Does is say what the energy is at 100 yds?  
Vin


----------



## clown714 (May 11, 2009)

been loading the 240XTP's w\2400.

pretty good results,so far.(TC 14",Ruger blkhk.)

my buddy loves the 200's thought about trying those.

clown


----------



## redneckcamo (May 11, 2009)

*entry level reloading for less !*

the Lee classic loader in the link below is a good way too start reloading and especially with a revolver ! 

all that is required is a rubber/plastic headed hammer/mallet  too operate the lee classic loader ..... I have reloaded thousands of rounds for revolvers with these lil loaders in the past couple decades ...
Its very simple too operate ,cheap ,effective and fun .... all you need are your brass , new primers , powder and projectiles !!!

be safe an have fun ,Joe   

http://www.leeprecision.com/html/catalog/cleeloader.html


----------



## gahunter70 (May 11, 2009)

fishtail said:


> In my 7 1/2" Ruger SBH been loading 180gr Hornady XTP with excellent results.
> Killed to 80 yards, expands perfect and stays intact.


I'll second that.When I had my 44 I shot 180gr hornady xtp also, never tried anything else since that worked so good. Killed 2 deer over 90yds and plenty of hogs and armadillos closer than that.


----------



## mikelogg (May 11, 2009)

firebiker said:


> *I use 240 grain Deer Stoppers, they are made by Georgia Arms and you can pick them up at any Gun show,  use them in my pistol and Rifle and swear by them.
> *



Me Too.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 11, 2009)

I'm looking forward to loading up some of these heavy weights

Hornady 265's

And 310gn hard cast.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 25, 2009)

*Some weekend reloading...*

Sledge Hammer to plinking 44 M loads...

310g HCLGC, 240g HP, 240g HP Copper Plated


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a tip for your handloaders:
If you really feel strongly about the hard cast bullet being the most humane choice for handgun hunting, show up at the DNR events where public opinion is taken into consideration.

Or just paint half of the bullet that sticks out a copper color and it looks just like a JSP


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 8, 2009)

I do not the the DNR reply fully answered the Q.
There was no mention of Hardcast in the reply, only wad,semi-wad.
The Q was 3 part.
Only Two were answered.
cw


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 8, 2009)

How many have ever heard of a DNR Officer checking their ammo? 

Ron


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 8, 2009)

I like hollow points for deer but bear or hog would find me carrying cast bullets. All bullets expand to some degree. I think the law was meant to prevent people using cheap fmj ammo for hunting.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok stupid question but... what is UMC and FMJ ammo?


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Jun 11, 2009)

What about Remington UMC ammunition for hunting hogs?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 11, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> I do not the the DNR reply fully answered the Q.
> There was no mention of Hardcast in the reply, only wad,semi-wad.
> The Q was 3 part.
> Only Two were answered.
> cw




Seaweaver,

You are mixing terms.  Semi-Wadcutter and Wadcutter are bullet shapes/designs.  Hardcast is what the bullet is made of.

For example you can make a Semi-Wadcutter bullet out of soft lead and it will not be a Hardcast bullet.

However, if you use Linotype to make your bullets you can make a Semi-Wadcutter a Hardcast bullet.

Most of the lead bullet designs that are marketed as "hunting" bullets are of the Semi-Wadcutter type.  This includes the ones designed by Elmer Keith.



Now for those who were following the other thread that was going in this forum, we seem to have conflicting reports from the Georgia DNR about whether Hardcast lead bullets of the Semi-wadcutter persuasion are legal or not.  I am not going to argue whether or not they are effective.  I am also not going to argue semantics.  All I am going to say is that if there is this much discussion, and the DNR is giving conflicting answers, it may be a good idea to look at how the regulation is written and either publish an interpretation or rewrite it.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jun 11, 2009)

Hard cast IS legal, see my emails and the responses to the DNR here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348350


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 11, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Hard cast IS legal, see my emails and the responses to the DNR here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=348350




Dertiedawg,

This is exactly what I was getting at.  You have a reply from the DNR that says hardcast bullets are legal.  Mike (balvarik) has a reply from the DNR that says Semi-wadcutter type bullets are not legal.

Since almost all hardcast bullets used for hunting are semi-wadcutter type bullets, what does that tell you?

That is why a clarification is in order.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jun 12, 2009)

Great! Then I'm golden! My cast bullets all expand!


----------



## mr4shootin (Jun 26, 2009)

Walmart. Winchester U.S.A. 240gr. JSP 50 rounds $30.


----------



## j870sm (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a SBH Bisley and have heard that it is not safe to shoot the 300's in.  This is only hear say, I have not actually seen it printed anywhere, can someone qualify this.  Personally, I think this is incorrect as the gun is very strong.  However, I don't want to hurt myself or ruin my gun.

Does anyone use H110 for their reloads?  I have used a little and find with the hardcast bullets, 240grs. that I have it does really well.  It does seem to have more muzzle blast than others that I have tried.

For hogs I have been using Mag Tech 240gr JSP and find these to be most excellent.  These are much cleaner than the Winchesters in the white box but a little higher priced.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 26, 2009)

I started out with the xtp's then started casting 310grs from wheelweights..only way to go if you shoot a lot.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 26, 2009)

BJ4X4 said:


> thanks for the comments, I also like the hornady xtp's for hollow points


i shot a blackhawk for years and found the winchester 300 gr. soft point to take game just fine. took several bucks with winchester 210gr hollow point silvertips.


----------

